# White hairs on a black kitten?



## nerilka (May 17, 2005)

My new little girl, Tabitha, is black but has lots of white hairs all over her legs, not patches though- Will these most likely go away as she is 6,7 weeks old at most and his all black other than that? I'll post pics when I can. Mom think's she is ugly :?


----------



## Brynn (Jun 25, 2005)

Awww...tell Mom that no kitten is ugly! :wink: 

Jazzy is grey-blue in color (Russian Blue mix, maybe) and has white hairs here and there...not many. No pattern to them. She has gotten a few more as she got older (she is a little over 1 year right now). She just gets them in random places, and they come and go as she sheds and grows new hairs.

I don't know if they will go away entirely. Probably not, but you never know.

I would guess it's just part of her genetics.


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

Many black cats have a few white hairs on their bodies somewhere or the other...


----------



## nerilka (May 17, 2005)

I know, but since she is so young it could change right?


----------



## Brynn (Jun 25, 2005)

Can't really tell. I doubt it, in my experience, but it is possible.


----------



## Sashka (Jan 7, 2005)

Denzel is black and he's got a few white hairs scattered here and there on his legs, not many. He's now about 9 months and they haven't gone away, so I'd say they'll stay. You can't tell unless you get close to him.


----------



## Aussie_Dog (Jul 27, 2005)

Buffy's got some white hairs scattered here and there. There's a definite splattering of white between her back legs, but that's just because the ammonia from her pee burned the hair white, lol (when she got spayed, the hair grew back black, but eventually turned white again). She's got some white hairs here and there on her front legs too, but not enough to notice unless you're holding her and looking close.


----------



## stormy (Dec 7, 2003)

Most of the black kitties I have had and have now, have some white hairs through them. (sorry for all of the "haves"! :lol: )


----------

